# Husky breaker Problems



## lat59 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi , I have purchased a 3750 watt/ 4000 watt surge , 120/220 20 amp breaker Husky generator from Home Depot, It won' t run my 120 v. Hobart welder though the welder runs fine off House domestic 110 plug in even with a long extension cord. The House plug in is on a 20 amp breaker. Previously I had rented Generac generator that was of similar wattage and it did fine with the welder. I took the generator back to Home Depot and they exchanged it for another which does the same thing. Any help will be appreciated. Bob


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

You need to look at the Welder Tag and see how much Watts it uses. Or Amps and then calculate the Watts. Sounds like it is pulling too many Watts. The Generac could have been just enough bigger to supply enough Watts to run it. Just a thought.
And Welcome to PEF!


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

My Hobart 125 EZ requires a 25 amp service to run properly. It will run on a 15 amp service but pops the breaker after a couple of minutes. I think you need a bigger generator. Roger


----------



## lat59 (Sep 17, 2011)

SonnyT said:


> You need to look at the Welder Tag and see how much Watts it uses. Or Amps and then calculate the Watts. Sounds like it is pulling too many Watts. The Generac could have been just enough bigger to supply enough Watts to run it. Just a thought.
> And Welcome to PEF!


 Thanks, I would wager you are right. Ill check. Thanks again for taking the time to answer. Bob


----------



## lat59 (Sep 17, 2011)

rhenning said:


> My Hobart 125 EZ requires a 25 amp service to run properly. It will run on a 15 amp service but pops the breaker after a couple of minutes. I think you need a bigger generator. Roger


 Thanks, I should have done my due dilligence befor the purchase.


----------

